# I can't wait



## ForzaMilan

In English, we say "I can't wait", meaning I'm excited or I really want to do something. What is the equivelant expression in Italian. Is it "Non posso aspettare" or is it something else?

grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non vedo l'ora di.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Which apparently is also used for the English "I'm looking forward to..." even though the underlying anticipation can be much more tepid in this instance.   

Elisabetta


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Non vedo l'ora di.


 
Yes, but our milanista ought to be aware that the phrase "I can't wait" (tout court) is simply "Non vedo l'ora" (without the di, which is only needed if you then specify what it is you are eagerly looking forward to doing)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GavinW said:
			
		

> Yes, but our milanista ought to be aware that the phrase "I can't wait" (tout court) is simply "Non vedo l'ora" (without the di, which is only needed if you then specify what it is you are eagerly looking forward to doing)



You're right..Thanks for the specification.


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Alessandro : "Non vedi l'ora di andare in vacanza?"*
*Giulietta : "Sì, non vedo l'ora"

*È usato come questo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> *Alessandro : "Non vedi l'ora di andare in vacanza?"*
> *Giulietta : "Sì, non vedo l'ora"
> 
> *È usato come questo in questo modo?



Yes, that's fine.


----------



## english bird

Me again! 

I am very new at Italian and I find it very tricky to write a sentence that makes sence hehe could someone help me translate this into Italian please,

*''I can't wait to see you again! I hope when I arrive we will go out and party all night long!  Just like we used to do (just like before) !!!!! I miss that the most! I have so much fun with you! Have a good weekend and I will see you on thursday night ! ''*

Thanks guys! 
ciao!


----------



## claudine2006

Non vedo l'ora di rivederti. Spero che quando sarò lì usciremo a divertirci tutta la notte! Proprio come facevamo prima!!! È ciò che più mi manca. Mi sono divertito/a molto con te! Ti auguro un buon weekend. Ci vediamo giovedì sera.


----------



## english bird

Thanks very much claudine!!!!  grazie !!!!


----------



## claudine2006

english bird said:


> Thanks very much claudine!!!!  grazie !!!!


You're welcome.
Di niente.


----------



## Cam77

Ciao tutti

I want to write 'I can't wait' but need help (my brain has died)....

Would it be:
non aspetto, or
non posso aspetto

The context is 'I can't wait to see you'

Sorry if this is really basic, i'm a new learner!

Thanks

Cam


----------



## valy822

_Non vedo l'ora di vederti._
If you search _I can't wait to_, you'll find lots of threads about this expression.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## narmoriel

Hi,
it can be:
"Non posso aspettare per vederti"
But I think it is better :
"Non vedo l'ora di vederti"
or
"Non resisto . Devo vederti"
Narmoriel


----------



## Alxmrphi

Non posso aspettare per vederti = I have been waiting for 10 mins and I have to go to the library now.

Non vedo l'ora di vederti = I am really excited about seeing you

Do you see the different contexts?


----------



## Cam77

"Non vedo l'ora di vederti"

How does this translate?  I am reading this as "I can't see the time to see you" ???


----------



## Alxmrphi

ora = hour + now...

It's idiomatic, like our way of saying it "I cannot wait" meaning "excited to", something that doesn't translate literally into other languages.


----------



## Cam77

Ok, thanks.

I think the trick with Italian is to get used to sentences without trying to translate/analyse each word.

Grazie


----------



## Alxmrphi

Exactly! 

Like "to come to mind" - we use in English, but in Italian it's "Venire in mente" and sometimes there are only little differences of a preposition, other times, total different verbs and phrase structures are used.

It will be annoying, it still is for me, but I've accepted Italian is like that and the less time I spend being annoying at it and focus that time on memorising the differences, the better.


----------



## Janey UK

Salve a tutti

Re the idiom, NON VEDER L’ORA DI, is this exactly the same regardless of who is saying it?

Ie. if I want to say I’m looking forward to visiting Italy would I say: non veder l’ora di visiterò in Italia?

And if I wanted to say We are looking forward to going to the Colosseum, would I say: non veder l’ora di andremo alle Collosseo?

And if I wanted to say: he is looking forward to going to school, would I say: non veder l’ora di andrà a scuola?

Do you use the future tense of the connected verb? And is the non veder l’ora bit always the same? 

Sorry for asking such a basic question! I get confused so quickly!  

Grazie mille, 

Jane


----------



## Mickele

Ciao. "Non vedere l'ora di" is always followed by the infinitive.
That is... Non vedo l'ora di ... visitare l'Italia ...andare al Colosseo, ...andare  a scuola.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## daniele712

Mickele said:


> Ciao. "Non vedere l'ora di" is always followed by the infinitive.
> That is... Non vedo l'ora di ... visitare l'Italia ...andare al Colosseo, ...andare  a scuola.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Also non vedo l'ora che(accada qualcosa)-modo congiuntivo
non vedo l'ora di(fare qualcosa)-modo infinito
non vedo l'ora che sorga il sole
non vedo l'ora di guardare il sole sorgere
non vedo l'ora di andare a scuola
non vedo l'ora che inizi la scuola


----------



## Janey UK

Oh that's so helpful! Grazie mille per il suo aiuto!

Jane


----------



## gigibuffon

How would you say ' I cannot wait until the summer, when I come to Italy '?

thanks


----------



## irene.acler

Non posso aspettare fino a quest'estate, quando verrò in Italia.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Non vedo l'ora = I can't wait

Am I wrong?


----------



## EC1975

SweetSoulSister said:


> Non vedo l'ora = I can't wait
> 
> Am I wrong?



I think this is better, yes.

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi l'estate, quando verrò in Italia.


----------



## Sonogina

Is the following translation correct?
I cannot wait until you come to NY.
Non vedo l'ora di venire tu a NY.

Thanks, 
Gina


----------



## guixols

Ciao Gina,

I would say "Non vedo l'ora che tu arrivi a NY" or maybe "Non vedo l'ora che tu venga a NY", but the first seems better.

Cheers,

G


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Guixols, to me your second choice sounds even better than the first, it's exactly how I would translate it. 

Simona


----------



## guixols

Grazie, Simona. Non ne ero sicuro, e sono così abituato all' -i per la forma di tu che "tu venga" mi suona quasi sbagliato, benché io sappia che è corretto.
G


----------



## slucia

Hello,
I was wondering if someone could help me translate this into italian.

I truly can't wait to see you again. I hope I will be able to come to Italy again this year.

Thanks so much...


----------



## b2b

slucia said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if someone could help me translate this into italian.
> 
> I truly can't wait to see you again. I hope I will be able to come to Italy again this year.
> 
> Thanks so much...



Welcome slucia!

Non vedo l'ora di riverderti (di nuovo/un altra volta). Spero di riuscire a tornare in Italia un'altra volta quest'anno.

The _di nuovo_ part is useless (vedere = to see; rivedere = to see again) but I added it in order to "stress" the meaning (and to translate somehow _truly_).

Ciao


----------



## slucia

Grazie!!!!


----------



## I can try!

Janey UK said:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Re the idiom, NON VEDER L’ORA DI, is this exactly the same regardless of who is saying it?
> 
> Ie. if I want to say I’m looking forward to visiting Italy would I say: non veder l’ora di (visiterò) visitare l' Italia?
> 
> And if I wanted to say We are looking forward to going to the Colosseum, would I say: non veder l’ora di andare al Collosseo?
> 
> And if I wanted to say: he is looking forward to going to school, would I say: non veder l’ora di andare a scuola?
> 
> Do you use the future tense of the connected verb? And is the non veder l’ora bit always the same?
> 
> Sorry for asking such a basic question! I get confused so quickly!
> 
> Grazie mille,
> 
> Jane


----------



## andrea78

Salve a tutti!
come posso costruire in inglese una frase con il seguente senso: "non vedere l'ora di..." 
Per esempio: " _Non vedo l'ora di arrivare/di rivedervi/ritornare_"
Grazie mille


----------



## irene.acler

I think you can say: I look forward to arriving there/to meeting you again.


----------



## swinginscot

andrea78 said:


> Salve a tutti!
> come posso costruire in inglese una frase con il seguente senso: "non vedere l'ora di..."
> Per esempio: " _Non vedo l'ora di arrivare/di rivedervi/ritornare_"
> Grazie mille


 

Hi there,
  In English it means "I can't wait to ...."


----------



## irene.acler

Is "I look forward to" incorrect?


----------



## underhouse

Io direi "I am looking forward to meeting you again".


----------



## giovannino

"Look forward to..." is perfectly correct. I think it's just more formal. It's often found at the end of business letters ("I look forward to hearing from you").

I think "can't wait to..." is also stronger. Do native speakers agree?


----------



## irene.acler

Yep, you're right, giovannino..In fact I was thinking about business letters, and yes, it's more formal than "I can't wait to.."


----------



## vikgigio

I also heard the phrase "I'm dying to..". Is it used?
EX: Non vedo l'ora di andare a Parigi -> I'm dying to go to Paris.
(I know that 'I can't wait to go to Paris' would be the best, but I'm just asking whether it would sound well if it were substituted by "I'm dying to..")


----------



## giovannino

Maybe "I'm dying to..." is more like "muoio dalla voglia di..."


----------



## TrentinaNE

Some previous discussions about these expressions:
One
Two

Elisabetta


----------



## ratto

Non vedo l'ora di potere ''edit'' questi messagi.


----------



## ViniVidiVici

Hi,

I was wondering if I got this right:
Cara mia, non vedo l'ora di vederti domani

(My dear, I can't wait to see you tomorrow)


----------



## Alxmrphi

ViniVidiVici said:


> I was wondering if I got this right:
> Cara mia, non vedo l'ora di vederti domani


----------



## ViniVidiVici

Grazie mille, that made my day.  That's the first translation I got right.


----------



## Danieloid

alxmrphy said:
			
		

> Cara mia, non vedo l'ora di vederti domani


Mmmmm… Sorry Alex, but that sounds strange to me.
I'd say:
Non vedo l'ora che sia domani per vederti.
Domani ci vedremo: non vedo l'ora!
The problem is that I _non vedo l'ora di vederti *now*._ If you say _non vedo l'ora di vederti *domani*_ it sounds strange. Probably it's gramatically correct, but I'd not say it that way.
Ciao!

Welcome ViniVidiVici! (Actually it's V*e*ni vidi vici! )


----------



## Alxmrphi

I think I was a bit too rash with that tick, I'm sure I've seen / heard very similar things though...


----------



## GavinW

Alxmrphi said:


> I'm sure I've seen / heard very similar things though...


 
I'm sure you have too, because it sounds fine to me....


----------

